# Nice article about a photographer who cares



## table1349 (May 27, 2014)

Sorry, no in depth discussion here I just thought this was a nice article about a photographer and making a girls dreams come true.

Photographer inspired to make young girl's dreams come true - DC News FOX 5 DC WTTG


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2014)

Nice!!  We're not all a bunch of donkey-holes.


----------



## JustJazzie (May 27, 2014)

That is awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hamlet (May 28, 2014)

I like stories where everybody comes out winning.


----------



## annamaria (May 28, 2014)

Great inspirational story.  So happy for the young lady.  It's great when photography is used to help, cheer and encourage someone.


----------

